
If We're Going to Break Up Big Tech, We Shouldn’t Forget Big Telecom - turtlegrids
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbwjvy/if-were-going-to-break-up-big-tech-we-shouldnt-forget-big-telecom
======
ycombonator
COMCAST NBC UNIVERSAL ? they are basically a ISP monopoly.

